# a3 clubsport concept grill ?!



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

anyone knows if this grill for the a3 sedan .. is in production ?

i saw it on an a4 b8 .. looked great !!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

You would need a different bumper


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

There currently aren't any honeycomb/rs model grills available for the a3/s3. Might be a little while before we see them, and they won't look exactly like the clubsport due to bumper shapes


----------



## Don_76 (May 28, 2014)

A few people hand make 'em in Europe


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks better than I was expecting.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Don_76 said:


> A few people hand make 'em in Europe


Link?


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

Don_76 said:


> A few people hand make 'em in Europe


any website or link for that grill ? looks alright but i think the s line a3 black grill looks better


----------



## Don_76 (May 28, 2014)

Sorry guys, no links. Check out Audi-sport.net forum as I'm sure there's more info there.


----------

